# [SOLVED] Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? :(



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi guys, you can see my specs

<--here

Anyways. So, i've noticed the crash part before, but it was fixed after 2 reboots. That's why i didn't care that much either when i got this 5 minutes ago. I start my computer, i see the ESET NOD32 logo, and then it's like nothing responds. 
So, i rebooted my computer and went down to get on some more clothes. (I just woke up.)
But when i got back i saw one thing. BSOD. It stood something about POOL_HEADER or something. I'm sorry i don't remember more.
So, i rebooted my computer again, and i didn't get BSOD this time. And, i did a trick that seemed to work the other times i had this crash problem. I started up task manager at the start. And this time i got as far as trying to log into windows live messenger when nothing responded. Not even task manager.
But when i looked up on "how much % of the CPU you use" it was on 100%???


This is all of the information i got right now. :sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

power supply

brand
model
wattage

turn off the auto reboot
control panel /system/advanced/startup and recovery settings
then untick the auto reboot box
post any bsod error messages the computer freezes on in full


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



dai said:


> power supply
> 
> brand
> model
> wattage


? i don't know.



dai said:


> turn off the auto reboot
> control panel /system/advanced/startup and recovery settings
> then untick the auto reboot box
> post any bsod error messages the computer freezes on in full


It is off, but i wasn't thinking clearly so i just read the pool_ stuff, and i don't know the next time it will happen.


----------



## trip1red (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

run mem test check temps driver issue are memory harddrive issue


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



trip1red said:


> run mem test check temps driver issue are memory harddrive issue


uhm... how? i am not a pro on computers even tohugh i know something :1angel:

But my temps are atleast deleted, i do that alot.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

Try booting into Safe Mode. If that works, you likely have a software/driver/malware issue.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

take the side off the case and look at the label on the side of the power supply


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



dai said:


> take the side off the case and look at the label on the side of the power supply


i don't think i should, cause then my 3-year guarantee runs out.



Dogg said:


> Try booting into Safe Mode. If that works, you likely have a software/driver/malware issue.


I thought about it, but when i said to myself: "Ok, if i fail this time, ill boot into safemode." But after that it booted normally. So, ill check it next time ill reboot. I am actually too lazy to try fix it now.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

If it's under warranty, you may just want to contact the vendor.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

The warranty is voided if you even open the case? Blasphemy.

If you want to keep the warranty, then just bring it to get repaired. Easiest way out of it.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> The warranty is voided if you even open the case? Blasphemy.
> 
> If you want to keep the warranty, then just bring it to get repaired. Easiest way out of it.


i'm pretty sure it's a ...what do you call it.. software problem? Yeah.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

It's quite possibly hardware. BAD_POOL_HEADER can be caused by low voltages, an underpowered PSU, or faulty RAM.

Follow these instructions: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

It will provide us with more information on your system and hopefully tell us if it's hardware or software.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> It's quite possibly hardware. BAD_POOL_HEADER can be caused by low voltages, an underpowered PSU, or faulty RAM.
> 
> Follow these instructions: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html
> 
> It will provide us with more information on your system and hopefully tell us if it's hardware or software.


Thank You, that's the issue.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

...What?:4-dontkno

Sorry, I didn't quite understand that last post. Are you going to follow the instructions or...


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> ...What?:4-dontkno
> 
> Sorry, I didn't quite understand that last post. Are you going to follow the instructions or...


Yes, that and it's to show the other nice guys that tried to help me what the problem was 

EDIT: i added the file.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

Oh, haha :laugh:

They already know, which is why they were suspicious of the PSU. It's the main cause of this one.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> Oh, haha :laugh:
> 
> They already know, which is why they were suspicious of the PSU. It's the main cause of this one.


But if they knew it, why didn't they link me to the same post as you did? :laugh:


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



ThaKeeper said:


> But if they knew it, why didn't they link me to the same post as you did? :laugh:


Not everyone uses the same methods for collecting data on a system...at all. That link and the file on it was created by a member of the site, *jcgriff2*. It's my preference to use it because it collects a *lot* of system information, and makes it easier for me to pinpoint the problem.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> Not everyone uses the same methods for collecting data on a system...at all. That link and the file on it was created by a member of the site, *jcgriff2*. It's my preference to use it because it collects a *lot* of system information, and makes it easier for me to pinpoint the problem.


i know who jcgriff2 is, he've helped me before with that method :laugh:


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



ThaKeeper said:


> i know who jcgriff2 is, he've helped me before with that method :laugh:


He's great at what he does. He and I are the only two that I'm aware of that use that. Others just don't, which is fine of course. All about preference.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> He's great at what he does. He and I are the only two that I'm aware of that use that. Others just don't, which is fine of course. All about preference.


Yes :laugh:

Did you notice that i edited one of my previous posts with the file?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

Nope. Thanks for letting me know. I'll look at it now.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

I apologize for the double post.

I can't look at your event logs; for some reason the file is empty. 

The bugchecks vary, but are looking like hardware: either PSU, memory or small chance of a faulty video card.

0x19, 100000EA, and 100000C5:

```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 19, {20, e3daeb3f, e3daf36f, d060700}

Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+2a3 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

BAD_POOL_HEADER (19)
The pool is already corrupt at the time of the current request.
This may or may not be due to the caller.
The internal pool links must be walked to figure out a possible cause of
the problem, and then special pool applied to the suspect tags or the driver
verifier to a suspect driver.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000020, a pool block header size is corrupt.
Arg2: e3daeb3f, The pool entry we were looking for within the page.
Arg3: e3daf36f, The next pool entry.
Arg4: 0d060700, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_20

POOL_ADDRESS:  e3daeb3f 

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 8054b583 to 804f9f43

STACK_TEXT:  
b3cf0c00 8054b583 00000019 00000020 e3daeb3f nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1b
b3cf0c50 80631532 e3daeb47 e24e4d43 806314fc nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x2a3
b3cf0c5c 806314fc 0013f514 e44593c0 80624e01 nt!CmQueryKey+0x180
b3cf0cb0 806250c4 e3d9f0f8 00000003 0013f51c nt!CmQueryKey+0x14a
b3cf0d48 8054162c 000005b2 00000003 0013f51c nt!NtQueryKey+0x21c
b3cf0d48 7c90e514 000005b2 00000003 0013f51c nt!KiFastCallEntry+0xfc
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
0013f4a8 7c90d86a 77dcdc63 000005b2 00000003 0x7c90e514
0013f4e8 77dcde59 000005b2 0013f734 0013f508 0x7c90d86a
0013f6a4 77dcde05 000005b2 0013f734 00000000 0x77dcde59
0013f70c 77dc6b95 000005b2 0013f734 00000000 0x77dcde05
0013f740 7750931a 000005b2 774dd1e4 00000000 0x77dc6b95
0013f7e0 7751bf9f 0013f9e0 0013f890 775f7348 0x7750931a
0013f848 7751ba08 00000013 0013f890 0013f878 0x7751bf9f
0013f868 7751b96b 0013f9e0 00000000 0013f890 0x7751ba08
0013f8a4 7751e328 0013f9e0 00000000 00000000 0x7751b96b
0013f8d0 7751dfc3 0013f9e0 0013f8f4 0013f8f8 0x7751e328
0013f8fc 7751d651 0013f9e0 0019c918 030e0138 0x7751dfc3
0013f928 7750f033 0013f9e0 0019c918 030e0138 0x7751d651
0013f968 7750ef41 0013f9e0 0019c918 0013f990 0x7750f033
0013f980 7750ef0f 0013f9d8 0013f990 00000000 0x7750ef41
0013f9c4 7750f0a4 00130001 0013f9e0 0013f9d8 0x7750ef0f
0013fa10 774fc8a5 0013f9d8 0013f9e0 0013fa28 0x7750f0a4
0013fa34 77ef4b68 0019a770 74ec19c8 0013fa70 0x774fc8a5
0013fa48 74ec195f 0019bccc 74ec19c8 0013fa70 0x77ef4b68
0013faa4 74ec1692 0019bccc 7c80e000 00000000 0x74ec195f
0013fb70 74ec17e4 001dfc44 00000000 00000000 0x74ec1692
0013fb9c 74ec1ee1 001dfc44 00000000 00000000 0x74ec17e4
0013fbdc 00676b54 02f8ffd8 001dfc44 00000000 0x74ec1ee1
0013fc7c 0013fd4c 7c910041 00160958 7c91005d 0x676b54
0013fc80 7c910041 00160958 7c91005d 007495a4 0x13fd4c
0013fd4c 00676153 00160000 00000000 00192550 0x7c910041
0013fd50 00160000 00000000 00192550 0013fdf0 0x676153
0013fd54 00000000 00192550 0013fdf0 01760660 0x160000


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+2a3
8054b583 8b45f8          mov     eax,dword ptr [ebp-8]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+2a3

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrpamp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  498c11d3

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x19_20_nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+2a3

BUCKET_ID:  0x19_20_nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+2a3

Followup: MachineOwner
```


```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 100000EA, {88f0b410, 8a4199d8, b84f3cbc, 1}

Probably caused by : nv4_mini.sys ( nv4_mini+57cab )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

THREAD_STUCK_IN_DEVICE_DRIVER_M (100000ea)
The device driver is spinning in an infinite loop, most likely waiting for
hardware to become idle. This usually indicates problem with the hardware
itself or with the device driver programming the hardware incorrectly.
If the kernel debugger is connected and running when watchdog detects a
timeout condition then DbgBreakPoint() will be called instead of KeBugCheckEx()
and detailed message including bugcheck arguments will be printed to the
debugger. This way we can identify an offending thread, set breakpoints in it,
and hit go to return to the spinning code to debug it further. Because
KeBugCheckEx() is not called the .bugcheck directive will not return bugcheck
information in this case. The arguments are already printed out to the kernel
debugger. You can also retrieve them from a global variable via
"dd watchdog!g_WdBugCheckData l5" (use dq on NT64).
On MP machines it is possible to hit a timeout when the spinning thread is
interrupted by hardware interrupt and ISR or DPC routine is running at the time
of the bugcheck (this is because the timeout's work item can be delivered and
handled on the second CPU and the same time). If this is the case you will have
to look deeper at the offending thread's stack (e.g. using dds) to determine
spinning code which caused the timeout to occur.
Arguments:
Arg1: 88f0b410, Pointer to a stuck thread object.  Do .thread then kb on it to find
	the hung location.
Arg2: 8a4199d8, Pointer to a DEFERRED_WATCHDOG object.
Arg3: b84f3cbc, Pointer to offending driver name.
Arg4: 00000001, Number of times "intercepted" bugcheck 0xEA was hit (see notes).

Debugging Details:
------------------


FAULTING_THREAD:  88f0b410

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_FAULT

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xEA

PROCESS_NAME:  rundll32.exe

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from b733acab to 8052b8fa

STACK_TEXT:  
b3a567a8 b733acab b64e802c b758cee4 89baa690 nt!READ_REGISTER_ULONG+0x6
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nv4_mini+0x57cab


STACK_COMMAND:  .thread 0xffffffff88f0b410 ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nv4_mini+57cab
b733acab ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nv4_mini+57cab

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nv4_mini

IMAGE_NAME:  nv4_mini.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a7154e6

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xEA_IMAGE_nv4_mini.sys_DATE_2009_07_30

BUCKET_ID:  0xEA_IMAGE_nv4_mini.sys_DATE_2009_07_30

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> lmvm nv4_mini
start    end        module name
b72e3000 b7a4bb20   nv4_mini T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: nv4_mini.sys
    Image path: nv4_mini.sys
    Image name: nv4_mini.sys
    Timestamp:        Thu Jul 30 04:08:06 2009 (4A7154E6)
    CheckSum:         0076B740
    ImageSize:        00768B20
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
```


```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 100000C5, {4, 2, 1, 8054b1fa}

Unable to load image aswMon2.SYS, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for aswMon2.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for aswMon2.SYS
Unable to load image aswSP.SYS, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for aswSP.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for aswSP.SYS
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+1f4 )

Followup: Pool_corruption
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_CORRUPTED_EXPOOL (c5)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is
caused by drivers that have corrupted the system pool.  Run the driver
verifier against any new (or suspect) drivers, and if that doesn't turn up
the culprit, then use gflags to enable special pool.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000004, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: 8054b1fa, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC5_2

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!ExDeferredFreePool+1f4
8054b1fa 894704          mov     dword ptr [edi+4],eax

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  IEXPLORE.EXE

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 8054b75f to 8054b1fa

STACK_TEXT:  
adb54ec4 8054b75f 00000000 8053ba65 b3aa23dc nt!ExDeferredFreePool+0x1f4
adb54f04 b3a973e0 88dbb800 00000000 00000002 nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x47f
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
adb54f54 b3a93ace b3aa23bc adb54f6c ffffffff aswMon2+0x43e0
adb5576c b3a98498 e1a24c88 8862c330 884fe008 aswMon2+0xace
adb557cc b3a9897a 884fe008 8862c4e7 8862c330 aswMon2+0x5498
adb557e4 804f16c0 8928a520 8862c508 884fe008 aswMon2+0x597a
adb55814 b7e5b6bb e8fba988 8a4de100 adb55a34 nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0xa2
adb55824 b7e80c9d adb55a50 8862c330 00000000 Ntfs!NtfsCompleteRequest+0xac
adb55a34 b7e80d4d adb55a50 8862c330 00000000 Ntfs!NtfsCommonCleanup+0x2604
adb55bac b3f5242d 8a4de020 8862c330 8a4dfcc8 Ntfs!NtfsFsdCleanup+0xcf
adb55bc4 804ef19f 8a4de020 8862c330 8a4d0708 aswSP+0x1142d
adb55bd4 b7f03bbf 899ca918 89c34110 adb55c20 nt!IopfCallDriver+0x31
adb55be4 804ef19f 8a4dfc10 8862c330 8862c330 sr!SrCleanup+0xb3
adb55bf4 b7f1509e 8862c330 8a4eb8e8 8862c508 nt!IopfCallDriver+0x31
adb55c20 804ef19f 899ca918 8862c330 8862c52c fltmgr!FltpDispatch+0x152
adb55c30 b3a99865 886089d8 89c095e0 8862c340 nt!IopfCallDriver+0x31
adb55c54 b3a9383c 8928a520 0062c330 804ef19f aswMon2+0x6865
adb55ca0 805bca16 88acf020 8928a520 00120196 aswMon2+0x83c
adb55cd4 805bc33f 88acf020 00000001 8a55b900 nt!ObpDecrementHandleCount+0xd8
adb55cfc 805bc3dd e14966a8 886089d8 00000b54 nt!ObpCloseHandleTableEntry+0x14d
adb55d44 805bc515 00000b54 00000001 00000000 nt!ObpCloseHandle+0x87
adb55d58 8054162c 00000b54 0178ce40 7c90e514 nt!NtClose+0x1d
adb55d58 7c90e514 00000b54 0178ce40 7c90e514 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0xfc
0178ce40 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x7c90e514


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!ExDeferredFreePool+1f4
8054b1fa 894704          mov     dword ptr [edi+4],eax

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!ExDeferredFreePool+1f4

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  Pool_corruption

IMAGE_NAME:  Pool_Corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MODULE_NAME: Pool_Corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xC5_2_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+1f4

BUCKET_ID:  0xC5_2_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+1f4

Followup: Pool_corruption
```
Another possibility could be that your system's voltages are off.

If you still don't want to check the power supply, first check the memory. Download *MemTest86*: www.memtest86.com

You need a blank CD or DVD and ISO burning software to run it. I recommend *ImgBurn* for the software: www.imgburn.com

Burn it to a CD and boot the system from it. Let it run for seven passes.

Let us know how it goes. Good luck.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> I apologize for the double post.
> 
> I can't look at your event logs; for some reason the file is empty.
> 
> The bugchecks vary, but are looking like hardware: either PSU, memory or small chance of a faulty video card.


Event logs... hmmm.... my Spybot S&D deleted all of the temp files, but i think that was just for the internet. Else than that, i don't know what event logs you are talking about :4-dontkno

I've had some issues about my video card earlier, as i think you've seen on your report, but i think that was because of it needed to be updated.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

I don't think it needs to be updated. Your current driver is from July 30, 2009. That should be new enough.

If you want to rule out the video card driver entirely, access your *Device Manager* (instructions here if you need them: http://cid-120d9bfa03f629fd.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!120D9BFA03F629FD!151.entry), right-click your video card driver and select *Disable*. See how the computer runs after that.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> I don't think it needs to be updated. Your current driver is from July 30, 2009. That should be new enough.
> 
> If you want to rule out the video card driver entirely, access your *Device Manager* (instructions here if you need them: http://cid-120d9bfa03f629fd.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!120D9BFA03F629FD!151.entry), right-click your video card driver and select *Disable*. See how the computer runs after that.


i know how it runs without it ._. it's like booting into safemod... it is so annoying to have my screen like that :laugh:


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

But, does it run well? Any errors?


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> But, does it run well? Any errors?


i haven't tried yet, i will now.

EDIT: i gotta reboot... will do it now..


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

No problem, just let us know how it goes.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> No problem, just let us know how it goes.


i am running it now, and to just take a guess, it looks like the resolution is on like... 200x500 :laugh:

Else than that, it's running ok. Didn't crash on the start, and no BSOD.

..ill go back to normal now ok?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

Not quite...

Uninstall the driver that you disabled, then reinstall it. You should download the driver from the manufacturer's website before you uninstall them.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> Not quite...
> 
> Uninstall the driver that you disabled, then reinstall it. You should download the driver from the manufacturer's website before you uninstall them.


Are you sure that is the problem? I thought it was ok, so i enabled it and rebooted. It went all fine, no errors.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

I confused you with someone else. Sorry.

Have you run the memory test? Read my above post if not.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> I confused you with someone else. Sorry.
> 
> Have you run the memory test? Read my above post if not.


Not yet. ill just use a virtual drive.

EDIT: oh, i can't. I need to boot with it. Ok, ill burn it to a cd.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

Boot from a virtual drive...I wish :laugh:

Let us know how it goes. Good luck.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> Boot from a virtual drive...I wish :laugh:
> 
> Let us know how it goes. Good luck.


Thanks, but does it work if i copy the files i got when opening it with the virtual drive and burn it on a cd?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

No, as far I know it needs to be burned with the ISO software, such as *ImgBurn*.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> No, as far I know it needs to be burned with the ISO software, such as *ImgBurn*.


Ok, ill try, but on the main page it stands that i can NOT burn the iso image directly on a cd.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

...Where are you seeing that? The ONLY way that I've ever seen or told someone to use this is via burning the ISO image to a CD.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

Do i have to fix it in my BIOS so it boots from CD? (Yes:laugh:, a stupid question, but i feel like i have to be 100% sure)

And btw, why are the files named ISO*LINUX* when i downloaded the XP version?:4-dontkno



InfalliblexOne said:


> ...Where are you seeing that? The ONLY way that I've ever seen or told someone to use this is via burning the ISO image to a CD.


It's getting late and i read wrong. Sorry:laugh:


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

*MemTest86* has NOTHING to do with your operating system. It's a bootable CD. It's called *ISOLINUX* because the kernel that it boots with is a Linux one.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> *MemTest86* has NOTHING to do with your operating system. It's a bootable CD. It's called *ISOLINUX* because the kernel that it boots with is a Linux one.


Ok, was just wondering. Thanks. Ill do the reboot now.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

It's fine. Sorry if that came off as "aggressive" because of the bold and capitalization, didn't mean it that way.

Let us know how the test goes.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> It's fine. Sorry if that came off as "aggressive" because of the bold and capitalization, didn't mean it that way.
> 
> Let us know how the test goes.


I am currently on my laptop right now, and memtest is running. Am i supposed to write down something or will it make a file?:4-dontkno


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

It doesn't make a file. Just let us know if it catches any errors.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> It doesn't make a file. Just let us know if it catches any errors.


Since it's the first time i use this software it's natural for me to ask: When or How do i know if it has detected any errors? And will it fix it automatically?

EDIT: oh. hehehe :laugh: i failed at that one. I just noticed the error part.:laugh:


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

LOL, that's okay. Let it run for seven passes.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> LOL, that's okay. Let it run for seven passes.


1. You mean that the "Pass xx% ######" Is supposed to run 7 times? 

2. Were i supposed to choose the latest "version" (3) when i had to type in letters from 1-3 at startup?

3. Can i let this thing be on while i am sleeping? It is 12:37 am atm here. :laugh:

4. You'll get a friend request asap :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

Lol, Yes. Just let it go and it will do the rest. Leave it on for as long as you want.

Accepted :grin:


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> Lol, Yes. Just let it go and it will do the rest. Leave it on for as long as you want.
> 
> Accepted :grin:


Ok then. I will update this thread in about... 7 hours 

Will you be online when get on?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

Probably, even though it will be 2 a.m. here...

Go get some rest. I'll be around.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> Probably, even though it will be 2 a.m. here...
> 
> Go get some rest. I'll be around.


Ok, it's been 7 hours, and it's only passed 4 times?!! Dude, is it supposed to take THIS long?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

is it showing any errors in the 4 passes


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



dai said:


> is it showing any errors in the 4 passes


Nope :grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

phone the supplier up and get the psu information


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



dai said:


> phone the supplier up and get the psu information


I think i'll just check from the store page.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

it does not matter where you get it from as long as it is accurate


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, i would like to check it, but then i have to check the purchase log for my dads komplett.no account. So, ill wait until he wake up. :laugh:

(Sorry for double post)

The power supply is a Corsair Powersupply 650W Black ATX/EPS.

(Sorry for triple post)

It now stands Pass so i am going to exit it now. NO errors at all found.
I need spacee------
I need 15 space7



I think i tested the WRONG ..thing...

Cause when it stands "Select Version" and i could choose between:

1) Boot V3.5 Single CPU (Default)

2) Boot V3.5 Multi CPU (Experimental)

3) Boot V3.4 (Previous Version)

I chose number 3 :sigh::sigh::sigh:

But now as i tried to run number 1, it goes in a infinite loop. It starts, and the 2nd % meter goes fast to 50% and the computer reboots. 
When i tried running number 2, it didn't even wanted to start scan.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

i would be running a corsair 750w or better in that system


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



dai said:


> i would be running a corsair 750w or better in that system


Well, sorry for only being 15 years old and wanting a upgrade from a 700Mhz/653MB RAM PC <.< i don't make alot of money in school :laugh: 
No 'fence.

EDIT: Thanks for merging my pre posts :laugh:


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

(sorry for the double post)


dai said:


> i would be running a corsair 750w or better in that system


So you mean THAT is the answer for my issue? :4-dontkno

How can you be sure it is even something wrong with my power supply? I didn't make this thread in this section...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

i never said there was anything wrong with your power supply

what i am saying is you need more amps available on the 12v line for what you are running in the computer


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



dai said:


> i never said there was anything wrong with your power supply
> 
> what i am saying is you need more amps available on the 12v line for what you are running in the computer


oh, sorry.

Is the thing you said i had to do just a adjustment, or is it something i have to buy?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

you have to buy


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

So that's the reason for my computer crashing at startup and the one-time BSOD? ...my power supply? It has never been like this.. i was pretty sure it was software...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

the best way to check is to see if a friend will come to the party and loan you a psu to check with


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



dai said:


> the best way to check is to see if a friend will come to the party and loan you a psu to check with


Well, to do that, i have to open up my comp.. or?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



ThaKeeper said:


> Well, to do that, i have to open up my comp.. or?


yes you will have to take out the power supply that is in there and put the one in you have borrowed and hook it all back up.

If you have a power supply that is being pushed it will fail at some point and can damage the rest of the computer which will mean new parts or a new computer. A failing power supply can cause overheating issues too which is bad.

This goes for underpowerd power supplies too.

If you continue to use your computer with that power supply it will cause you big problems. contact the manufacturer of the system to see if they will replace the power supply for you.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



greenbrucelee said:


> If you continue to use your computer with that power supply it will cause you big problems. contact the manufacturer of the system to see if they will replace the power supply for you.


Ok, thanks. But if you have time, can you scare me abit with telling me what can happen? :laugh:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

well if you dont replace it you might aswell throw the computer out of the window because thats what damage the psu will do it if you dont.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



greenbrucelee said:


> well if you dont replace it you might aswell throw the computer out of the window because thats what damage the psu will do it if you dont.


my dad isn't convinced. Any *technical* information about what will happen?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

You want to replace it ASAP. There's no set time that it will take for it to "destroy itself".


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

to those who didn't notice, i updated my last post.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

There is not enough power to supply the system. When there isn't enough power, the parts shut down unexpectedly. When they do, they get damaged.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> There is not enough power to supply the system. When there isn't enough power, the parts shut down unexpectedly. When they do, they get damaged.


Well, in my dad's eyes (he knows abit much about computers, and technical stuff that requires electricity.) 650W is alot of power, and i don't need anymore than that.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

Well then, there isn't much to say, really. Also, your power supply does *not* put out the full 650W that it's capable of - all power supplies output *80%* of their listed power.

But, it doesn't seem like it's going to change your father's mind. Good luck to you.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> Well then, there isn't much to say, really. Also, your power supply does *not* put out the full 650W that it's capable of - all power supplies output *80%* of their listed power.
> 
> But, it doesn't seem like it's going to change your father's mind. Good luck to you.


He will not change his mind. Se he's trying to change yours by saying i got watercooling, and i just installed pc alert 4 to check how much i use of my psu.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

Water cooling and those specs, with a 650W power supply?


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> Water cooling and those specs, with a 650W power supply?


yep...


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

_Probably_ shouldn't be.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> _Probably_ shouldn't be.


shouldn't be what?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

hopefully the water cooling will act as a spinkler if it decides to go up in flames

i was running water cooling and a corsair 650w until the water pump decided to burn out last night
but i only have half the power pull of your system


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



ThaKeeper said:


> Well, in my dad's eyes (he knows abit much about computers, and technical stuff that requires electricity.) 650W is alot of power, and i don't need anymore than that.


sorry to say this but your dad doesn't know as much as he thinks he does then or he doesn't know as much as you think he does.

I have a GTX 260 maxcore edition (thats the factory overclocked version) it requires a 525w psu this doesn't take into account the rest of the system.

So I have a cpu which will use about 75w, then a sound card hard drive and optical drive plus ram and a motherboard and fans which will add up to about 50w I have a 700w psu and it is a good one and I overclock, some people would say I am pushing my psu but......

What you should be concerned about when buying a psu is the amperage and I know I have enough but on a less powerful psu or crap brand psu then I would be asking for trouble.

There are lots of people out there who discount the power supply in a computer when infact it is your most important component. A power supply converts the AC from your wall to low voltage DC that the computer needs to run, if you have a PSU that is being pushed then this conversion can go wrong and when this conversion goes wrong your components get damaged or start to fail.

I have built many systems in the last 10 years or so and fixed many systems too and it's amazing how overlooked the psu is, people see that there graphics card needs 400watts to work but seem to forget about everything else as if they are powerd by magic or something.

Sorry for the rant but trust me you are so underpowerd that if you fart whilst you are near your computer it may blow up


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



dai said:


> hopefully the water cooling will act as a spinkler if it decides to go up in flames
> 
> i was running water cooling and a corsair 650w until the water pump decided to burn out last night
> but i only have half the power pull of your system


ooh bad news, I hope your system is ok.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



greenbrucelee said:


> ooh bad news, I hope your system is ok.


I showed my dad that it gave out 10V instead of 12V so we are now sending a email to the company we bought it from. Hopefully it will be answered soon (yeah right.)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

i spent the day chasing up parts and rebuilding

if the 10v was accurate i doubt it would even turn on when they drop to 11.7v you start getting problems 

the only true reading is from a multimeter

the bios is the best software reading


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



dai said:


> i spent the day chasing up parts and rebuilding
> 
> if the 10v was accurate i doubt it would even turn on when they drop to 11.7v you start getting problems
> 
> ...


so u mean i should reboot and check the BIOS?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

it's the first place to check if you are looking at the volts

if there is any drop there it is going to be worse under load


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



dai said:


> it's the first place to check if you are looking at the volts
> 
> if there is any drop there it is going to be worse under load


My BIOS actually showed that my 12V was running at 12,232V


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

where did you get this 10v from then?


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



greenbrucelee said:


> where did you get this 10v from then?


A program called PC Alert 4 that came with the installer cd for my chipset and some other stuff.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

ahh right, I wouldn't trust that.

Asus have one called asus pc probe and with asus being one of the best makers of motherboards you would expect pc probe to be accurate. It isn't.

The only true way is a multimeter and the bios is the best software to use to read voltages


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

Give this sticky a read, you'll find it helpful and informative. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



grimx133 said:


> Give this sticky a read, you'll find it helpful and informative. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html


But that requires me to open up my cabinet, which will make me loose my guarantee/warranty w.e. Sorry for being like a little kid who are scared and all that, but if there is something wrong, atleast i will get it fixed by some guys who knows their shiz instead by me and my dad over some guide.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



ThaKeeper said:


> But that requires me to open up my cabinet, which will make me loose my guarantee/warranty w.e. Sorry for being like a little kid who are scared and all that, but if there is something wrong, atleast i have it.


Just get it checked out then. The problems are just going to get worse.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> Just get it checked out then. The problems are just going to get worse.


True. But it's hard to convince my dad to make them check it now that it's confirmed that it doesn't use less than 12V by the BIOS...


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

If it's under warranty, it doesn't matter what's wrong with it. They'll find what's wrong, fix it, and give it back. I don't see what the negatives could possibly be.

EDIT: What exactly is this warranty? Where is it from?


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> If it's under warranty, it doesn't matter what's wrong with it. They'll find what's wrong, fix it, and give it back. I don't see what the negatives could possibly be.
> 
> EDIT: What exactly is this warranty? Where is it from?


But i think he thinks that "What's the matter of sending it back to them? It's nothing wrong -.-"

The warranty came with the purchase, it lasts for 3 years.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *

Then, to be honest, there's nothing left to say. You've come for help, and we've tried and do believe that we succeeded in pinpointing the problem. Unfortunately, it's a hardware problem, and therefore we aren't capable of fixing it online. To put it bluntly: it's on you from here.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Crash? BSOD? Both? what is wrong? *



InfalliblexOne said:


> Then, to be honest, there's nothing left to say. You've come for help, and we've tried and do believe that we succeeded in pinpointing the problem. Unfortunately, it's a hardware problem, and therefore we aren't capable of fixing it online. To put it bluntly: it's on you from here.


I know i can't do more than saying to you guys, THANK YOU! I hope you hear this every time you help someone, because you guys really deserve it. My dad says now that "If it starts to burn, atleast we have our warranty." So, yet again, thanks guys, atleast you tried your best, and that's enough for meray:
I'll cya next time i'm having some errors, hopefully it's not due to this error, i don't think ill repost it at all if i get this again. And for the last time (for now) Thank You.ray::wave:

(wow, it's like saying goodbye to a friend who's going on vacation for a month:laugh


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks are always appreciated. Good luck to you :wave:


----------

